# Neon Tetras schooling behavior



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

So yesterday I got 15 neon tetras for my 25g. Just put 'em in yesterday. Well at the pet store they were schooling pretty tightly. I woke up this morning and they were kinda just all over the place, they looked kinda more relaxed and chill. Like they weren't all schooling together, kinda like in one big group, then one little group not far away. I'm assuming this is normal behavior? Could this because I just have them in there by themselves?


----------



## ddiomede (Feb 21, 2011)

From my experiences with them, it's a pretty common behavior.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

If I added another small school of fish, would they act differently though?


----------



## ddiomede (Feb 21, 2011)

I wouldn't go for another whole school but you could always try it out. I'm sure someone else can weigh in on this. I've had neons, cardinals, diamond tetras, etc and the schooling is not something that is a continuous behavior. Maybe give them some time and possibly add a dither fish or two. Google dither fish and you'll get some ideas.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I was thinking of getting a small school of Glowlight Tetras. Or Rummy Nose tetras


----------



## mitchfish9 (Apr 30, 2012)

A bigger centerpeice fish would probably make them school better. If anything, another small school will make them even lazier and school less


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I've seen very few fish school tightly long-term. Other than rummys, harquelins and a few others. Even with a dither fish, etc. they eventually adjust and scatter.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm assuming if I put any ghost shrimp, or cherry shrimp they will gobble them up right away?


----------



## Fundulopanchax (Sep 13, 2012)

I have 6 Cardinals in an 8gal with an otto and an amano shrimp (i do 2 water changes/week) and although there is a big difference in tank size (and I believe amano shrimp are bigger than ghost or cherry) I can share my experience. My Cardinals don't school consistently either, possibly because there are only a few in a small tank, but they seem to school more when I have the filter outflow on 'high' so increasing flow with a powerhead would induce schooling behaviour, though im not sure if neons prefer slow to fast moving water. Anyway it seems that inconsistent schooling is normal behaviour, as mentioned above. Maybe a gourmai would be a good addition?


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

There are only a few species that constantly school without there being a threat in the tank. After all that is why they school in the first place, to avoid being eaten by distraction of the huge numbers in a school. In the wild usually the sick or weak fish are on the outside of the school thus not having the protection of the school and end up being food. Rummynose always stick together and from my experience with other species is once they know there is no threat in the tank and become comfortable they stop schooling and go about their business without fear of being eaten.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

One of my neons has been acting rather strange.. He/she swims upside down? what the heck is that? I'm assuming something is probably wrong with them and they'll end up dying. Not all the time though.


----------

